# 2015 nfaa outdoor nationals thoughts



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I loved the tournament. The hot weather was tough on me, but not as bad as I worried.

Courses are all BEAUTIFUL.

Welcome packet was kind of light on content, and not as many vendors as I expected (NO T-SHIRTS this year, previous years EA Promos and the local Club both had items, plus some NFAA Nationals specific shirts).

One problem on the range - the ground level markers should be re-painted. Twice on the Hunter round (on the Blue range), I miss-read the target distance, seeing a 53 as 58 and a 48 as 45 because of smudges and chips. So for the Animal round (on the Yellow range), I was determined to look at the distances as printed on the target number sign. So I read the distance as 42, was standing by a yellow stake (with NO number visible), and two of the archers in the group shot, both landed WAY LOW. I told the third shooter not to shoot (although he was already at full draw). We looked again and found the actual 42-yard stake a ways ahead. I think we were shooting from the Field Youth stake, don't know why it was yellow.

For NFAA, posting the target assignments in small print list is difficult to get up to the board and read it. Either print it BIGGER or spread out locations where each range grouping is posted so fewer people will need to huddle around each list.

I'll come back and add more comments if I think of more.

But I LOVE the Mechanicsburg club and range and WILL be back next time!


----------



## cshs (Apr 25, 2011)

I loved the Nationals. Ranges and Helpers were outstanding. Talking with some of the pros and shooting next to them was great...and I talked with a lot of them. 
The 3 things that was a low was the welcome packet, vendors and shooting on the same weekend as the ASA event. I wanted a shirt to show off and promote field archery. More vendors to buy stuff from.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

The NFAA doesn't promote this shoot like the others. It's relegated to the "calendar" page; you have to hunt for it, while Vegas gets promoted 365 days a year. Very disappointing. And no patch in the goody bag this year?

Other than that, it was perfect.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

The monumental effort by the club members to provide for the archers was appreciated.All my fellow Senior Pro groups made it a priority to thank all the volunteers we could personally.By far it was their effort that made this shoot enjoyable,WELL DONE!!


----------



## cshs (Apr 25, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Dennisg3 (Jun 26, 2014)

I enjoyed the live coverage from BowJunky.


----------



## emmasway (Jan 16, 2010)

As you can see by my number of posts, i don't do this often. I also have the same complaints: the packet, filled 90% by the host club and lack of vendors. Most of all though, one of my team mates had a son shooting in the tournament. Because it is so difficult to find any information on the NFAA web site, he called the NFAA office to get clarification of his son's shooting class and followed up with an Email. The NFAA gave him the wrong information and therefore registered him in the wrong class.Then, on day three, someone texted the father to tell him the son will be disqualified saying that someone filed a protest... and rightfully so. The rep for the NFAA acted as though he caught a criminal. Sad to see such a good kid from such a good family break out in tears and the tournament over for him because of an error by the NFAA.


----------



## cshs (Apr 25, 2011)

Very good information. I agree with lack of detail of the shoot.
I will do a write up on Wednesday submit to NFAA and AT on Thursday.
Thanks


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Didn't notice this or would not have posted this in another thread: 

After attending the 2015 Field Nationals in Mechanicsburg (my 3rd time there) I would like to post up my experience. I would love to say my experience was totally positive but unfortunately I can not. That said, I want to give credit where credit is due and that is to the Mechanicsburg club that put on this shoot in 2009, 2012 and in 2015. You could not do a better job than this club and its members did. Great job again folks!

I wish I could say the same for the NFAA, which I believe dropped the ball again. While the shoot itself was run well, the promotion was a flop.

1. To allow the ASA to schedule a major shoot in conflict with the Nationals is inexcusable. You cannot convince me that this could not have been worked out. Is our relationship with the other major archery organizations this bad, or worst, do we even try? 
2. The top prize raffle for this national shoot was a $250 gift certificate? Give me a break! Another NFAA communications breakdown. How about picking up the phone with some of these bow manufactures? You can't tell me they wouldn't jump at the chance to raffle off a bow or two. 
3. I heard from several sources that the Nationals will not be held in Mechanicsburg in 2018? With Mechanicsburg producing the best attendance by far of the 3 locations used how could the NFAA even consider a move like this? Of course this was only hearsay so if I'm mistaken I take this one back. 
4. Shoot-offs were managed awful. We were sitting right there and didn't even know they were going on way over there in the corner of the practice area. Could have, should have been run with much more fanfare. 

NFAA, I'm very disappointed in the effort, or at least the perception of effort you've been putting out.


----------

